# EAS Meeting



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I had some unexpected time off from work and ran down to EAS for the pre-conference sessions, where I was able to meet with several beesourcers. I learned a great deal and had a tremendous time seeing everyone from beesource. Thanks to Barry and the many contributors for making this forum possible. My only regret is that I didn't get to stay longer and hear Micheal Palmer's talk. Anyway, the EAS meeting is highly recommended to those who have never attended.


----------

